

This is what happens when FlightFox copies your entire site without attribution - oskarth
https://levels.io/flightfox-copies-nomad-list/

======
adamdonahue
To say FlightFox 'copied [the] entire site' is a bit of a reach, to put it
mildly. The idea, perhaps, but I wouldn't hold my breath hoping for
attribution for that.

